# Sync config with other TiVos



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

It would be very convenient if one could sync, or at a minimum transfer config info between, two different TiVos. For example, plug a new TiVo into the network, it detects another TiVo during boot and asks if you want to use its config info. If you say yes, all your setup info including cable lineup, which channels you have enabled, season passes, wishlists, etc can be transferred from the old TiVo to the new. One button setup for new TiVos. Once set up, you could transfer SPs between them if you wanted.

Alternatively, TiVo could host this info at tivo.com. You tell your TiVo to save it there. Then when you get a new TiVo, boot it up and type in the code, it then surfs to tivo.com and automatically sets itself up from the info matching that code (which you have helpfully provided beforehand).

I thought this would be a much better way to step up to a multi-tivo household, or replace an obsolete TiVo. I hate repeating manual setup every time.


----------

